# Kind of awkward... cramps after orgasm?



## Rockerbaby

Well, I'm not 100% certain that I'm pregnant yet, though all signs so far point to an eventual :bfp: (only 11 dpo though. not testing again until no af!)

I was just wondering if any of you have experienced this early on in your pregnancy. Last night, the fiance and I were um... ahem... you know. ;) And after I orgasmed I had really bad uterine cramping! I googled it today, and it seems to be common in pregnancy, but it doesn't seem like it should be happening so soon. If I am pregnant, I'd be between 3-4 weeks. This has never happened to me before, and in my head it's just another symptom for me, so I'm just curious to know if this has happened to many of you fairly early on.

Answer away!


----------



## tickledpink3

From day one, I cramp after orgasm. It's actually kinda turned me off from sex though I'll be in the mood for it. :blush: My doc says it's normal but it's driving me batty.


----------



## kalou1972

Yep...its hapeened to me....i have know decided to give it up for the first trimester as doesnt feel right. Plus i google it and got vey mixed reports as to whether its good or bad!!


----------



## Linz88

OMG me two// i reli did fink it was jus me so never told anyone about it... this is a relief


----------



## subaru555

I'v read numerous report to avoid orgasm because the contractions of your muscles can cause miscarriage.


----------



## cherryglitter

subaru555 said:


> I'v read numerous report to avoid orgasm because the contractions of your muscles can cause miscarriage.

Really.. where have you heard this?

I've always read that it promotes growth of the uterus. 
Im pretty sure there's nothing wrong with cramps after orgasm! I get them a lot and im okay... xxx :shrug:


----------



## falcon

ive read that the cramps after orgasm r ok and nothing to worry about, even in the nhs book ive got states its ok, jus avoid sex in 3rd tri or if u r at high risk.

Weve still been havin :sex: first couple of times i got cramps, so looked it up and read to try n relax, which i did the next time coz i was worrin if wud harm the baby, so next time i chilled out and was fine, no cramps.

in the 1st few wks of being preg i had involuntry orgasms in my sleep! they woke me up. i read it up n found it was normal n loads preg women orgasm in their sleep, n theres nowt much u can do about it as its all the blood circulating down there.

hope it helps.

xxx


----------



## starsunshine

I cramped after we did it the other mornign - glad to know it's not just me! lol


----------



## subaru555

https://www.midwiferytoday.com/enews/enews0607.asp

Google - Sex and Orgasm can also help start menstruation. The motion of sex can help to relax the pelvic muscles, and orgasm can help the uterus contract and help "loosen" up a tight cervix, aiding in the release. Masturbation ending in orgasm can also induce miscarriage.


----------



## butterfly812

OMG, I also get orgasms in my sleep all the time and then get cramps. It definitely is all the blood flow down there. Not much you can do about it when it's in your sleep. I guess if you're worried about it, refrain from having an orgasm during your 1st trimester, but don't stop having sex.


----------



## Ammolite

subaru555 said:


> https://www.midwiferytoday.com/enews/enews0607.asp
> 
> Google - Sex and Orgasm can also help start menstruation. The motion of sex can help to relax the pelvic muscles, and orgasm can help the uterus contract and help "loosen" up a tight cervix, aiding in the release. Masturbation ending in orgasm can also induce miscarriage.

LOL @ orgasms inducing miscarriage. Sounds like alarmist BS to me.

I wouldn't worry about it unless you are seriously high-risk (placenta previa, etc.) and your doctor suggests erring on the side of caution.

Pregnant women get small, often undetectable contractions all throughout their pregnancy -- avoiding them altogether is folly.


----------



## subaru555

Not when you've tried for 6 years to get pregnant it's not!


----------

